# Tony, Can I Run the RCS-1000 on DC?



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

As it asks..., Can I run the trackside 10-amp RCS-1000 on DC and if so, at what safe voltage range? The input is marked 16-21 vac, and I imagine that it goes through a rectifier to produce dc anyway so...?


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Todd. 

Yes you can use DC and not AC. There would likely be a greater voltage drop from in to out on DC. Which means upping the DC voltage a bit more. To say, 24 volts. 
I think the caps inside are rated to 35 volts so it should be OK. However they may be only 25 volts. I can't remember. It was 15 + years ago. You can see what they are if you take the case top off.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks.
Its easier (and cheaper) to find a 24 volt DC source than an 18 volt ac source of serious amperage. I'll look at the caps. When I first got it I added an additional 2,200 MFD to the original 1,000 MFD and that raised the output by ~0.5 volt. If they are not 35 volt, they will be. As you know, there was serious loss through the old system and even 0.5 volt was a worthwhile addition.


----------

